# Picture of my HO switching layout



## Guest (Nov 14, 2018)

HI all,
Being a newbie, here is a shot of my 16x80 inch HO switching layout. DCC digitrax system. This is a large grain complex


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Very nice :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

looks good, thanks for sharing it ,


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2018)

Very nice layout. It looks like you could spend many happy hours switching cars.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice work, enjoy.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice work. Hope to see more pictures.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Very well-designed


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks very nice.
I'll guess you're a "grain hopper fan".
I've become one, myself -- even have a "Milwaukee Road" hopper like yours!


----------



## CV-62 (Dec 9, 2018)

Are those ALCO S2 switchers I see in the picture? I really like those a lot. I need to see a DCC one in person. 

What brand is yours and how do you like it? 

Thanx.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Ah, I was just asking to see a photo of it, and there it is. Very clean and well organized. I've a hankering to do a little switching layout also. This gives some good inspiration.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks like his account is closed or something.


----------

